# كيف تحافظ على بطارية اللابتوب



## ABOTARBO (7 فبراير 2010)

* بطارية اللابتوب من أهم القطع الاعتمادية فيه لأنه باختصار هي قلب اللابتوب يعني 
انا ممكن استغني عن السي دي وعن البلوتوث والوايرلس لكن 
البطارية تعتبر 
شي أساسي قد ما ينقذ شغلي أو ينفعني بمكان ما فيه كهرباء إلا هي

وقد اختلفت الاراء حول كيفية الحفاظ على البطارية
ناس قالوا ان البطارية تموت اذا تركت الشاحن مشبوك عليها طوال الوقت وبالتالي فك البطارية قدر الامكان وكذا راح تعيش

وناس قالوا انه هالشي ماله علاقة وان البطارية من اول يوم تشغلها يبدأ عمرها ينقص سواءاً شبكت الكهرباء على طول أو لا بمعنى ان هي لها عمرافتراضي استخدمتها او لا فهو راح ينتهي




اما النصائح العلمية للحفاظ على البطارية فهي كالاتي​ 
- النظام الكهربائي للابتوب مصمم بحيث ان البطارية إذا امتلأت بالكامل يقوم النظام بفصل الشحن عن البطارية ويتوجه مباشرة للجهاز بدون ما يضرالبطارية​ 
يعني 
افصل الشاحن اول ما تمتلي البطارية صار كلام ماله صحة​ 



- تخزين البطاريات بين درجة حرارة 20 - 25 وتكون ممتلئة بحوالي 30-50 %​ 
- عدم تعريض البطارية لحرارة عالية لأن هالشي راح يتلف وحدات الليثيوم فيها "وحدات الليثيوم هي أساس البطارية"​ 
- إزالة البطارية عن اللابتوب في حالة عدم استعماله لمدة تزيد عن اسبوعين​ 
- إزالة البطارية عن اللابتوب إذا كان راح يوصل بالتيار الكهربائي بشكل مستمر لفترة طويلة​ 
- اذا كنت من مستعملي التيار الكهربائي بشكل مستمر فـ لمرة واحدة كل اسبوع خل اللابتوب يشتغل ع البطارية​ 
- بشكل دوري لابد من افراغ البطارية ، للاستخدام العادي لابد ان يتم هالشي مرة كل 3 أشهر على أقل تقدير " الاستخدام العادي اتوقع يعني اللي كل شوي شابكها وفاصلها وشاحنها " ، للمستخدم اللي نادراً ما تفضى 
بطاريته فلازم يسوي هالشي مرة بالشهر .... مثلي​ 
- للتخزين لفترة طويلة تشحن البطارية بين 20 - 50 % لأنه فيه شي اسمه تفريغ ذاتي يتم من نفس البطارية وفي حالة كانت ممتلئة راح تفقد مساحة كبيرة بمعنى انه لو هي 100% مشحونة راح نفقد 80% وكل مرة نشحن ما راح 
تشحن إلا 20% بس لكن لو شحنا 20% بنخسر 15% مثلاً ويصير لا صارت مشحونة 100% راح نفقد 15% ويبقى لنا 85%


منقووووووووول للامانة​*​


----------



## +Coptic+ (7 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا علي المعلومات الجميلة
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## طحبوش (7 فبراير 2010)

شكرا ع المعلومات الجميلة بس انا بالفعل بطارية اللاب توب بداعي بس اشيلها من عن القابس مباشرة تفضى و ما يبقاش فيها شحن


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 فبراير 2010)

m1ged قال:


> *شكرا علي المعلومات الجميلة
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


شكرا لمروركم الكريم
الرب يباركم


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> شكرا ع المعلومات الجميلة بس انا بالفعل بطارية اللاب توب بداعي بس اشيلها من عن القابس مباشرة تفضى و ما يبقاش فيها شحن



شكرا لمروركم الكريم
الرب يباركم


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (11 فبراير 2010)

*أشكرك على المعلومات القيمة
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 فبراير 2010)

stray sheep قال:


> *أشكرك على المعلومات القيمة
> ربنا يباركك
> *​


شكرا لمروركم الكريم
الرب يباركم


----------

